# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Invoermasker bepalen

## scallebe

Hoi Specialists,

Ik heb een invoerformulier aangemaakt (frmNieuw) met diverse velden. 3 daarvan zijn textvelden "Start" - "Einde" - "Einde volgend jaar".

In de sheet zelf zal het formulier in werking treden wanneer je op de blauwe knop "Nieuwe lijn....." klikt.

Er wordt een nieuwe lijn ingevoegd, het form verschijnt en na input worden alle gegevens in de respectievelijke cellen ingevoerd.

Tot hiertoe geen probleem...

Het probleem is echter dat in de drie tekstvelden "Start" - "Einde" - "Einde volgend jaar" een datum wordt ingevuld. Wanneer deze in de cellen (Kolom M - N - O) worden ingevoerd is de datum in US-stijl overgenomen. bv Input in het formulier is 15/01/16 - in de cel wordt dat 01/15/16.

In kolom M is het juist, in kolom N wordt da maand en de dag omgedraaid (US-stijl) en in Kolom O wordt 2016 volledig ingevuld. 

Niet tegenstaande dat de opmaak voor deze cellen identiek zijn : dd-mm-jj

Mijn vraag : Kan je voor de tekstvelden een datumopmaak instellen zoals je dat met cellen doet? bv met VBA?

en is het mogelijk een invoermasker in te stellen bv -- / -- / -- om de gebruiker het makkelijker te maken?

Voorbeeld :

Voorbeeld.xls


Alvast bedankt voor uw oplossingen.

Greetz

Pascal

----------


## popipipo

Verander het celformaat eens in dd mmm jj.
Dan zul je zien dat een aantal cellen niet veranderen.
Excel ziet deze cellen dan ook niet als datum maar als tekst.
Je zul deze zelf handmatig moeten aanpassen.

Zet daarna alles terug in het gewenste celformaat

----------


## scallebe

Bedankt Popipipo,

Ik heb je oplossing toegepast en het werkt perfect.

Greetz

Pascal

----------

